# Naval Air Museum



## horseUSA (Oct 27, 2003)

Went to the museum over the summer had some great exhibits.
Many reconstructed naval aircraft from WWII. If you are around Pensacola Florida you should stop by and check it out.

LINK :: http://naval.aviation.museum/intro.html


----------



## corpcasselbury (Dec 20, 2003)

horse[USA said:


> ]Went to the museum over the summer had some great exhibits.
> Many reconstructed naval aircraft from WWII. If you are around Pensacola Florida you should stop by and check it out.
> 
> LINK :: http://naval.aviation.museum/intro.html



I went to the U.S. Air Force Museum at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio. They had so many aircraft on display, I couldn't believe it. The exhibits not only had many famous planes like the P-51, but they also had certain types I had thought I'd never get to see, like the revolutionary Martin B-10. I wouldn't have left except that they pulled the dirty trick of closing the museum!


----------



## Crazy (Dec 22, 2003)

Pathetic me, I live not far from Wright-Patterson, but haven't been there in several years. When were you there last? What all did they have? Pictures!!!  



S!

Crazee


----------



## corpcasselbury (Dec 25, 2003)

Crazy said:


> Pathetic me, I live not far from Wright-Patterson, but haven't been there in several years. When were you there last? What all did they have? Pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went there about two years ago. As for what they had, it'd be easier to tell you what they *didn't* have! They had everything in the book from a Wright airplane of 1908 up to a B-1 bomber, plus some German birds from WW2 and I think some from Japan as well. I can't share any pictures with you because I do not have a scanner, nor does it appear that I will be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll be going to Dayton in February for a state-wide vocabulary contest which I qualified for, and I'm going to the Wright-Patterson. I'll take pics and post them here


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 1, 2004)

sounds great Crazy, good luck with the contest  
Also enjoy Wright-Patterson, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Crazy (Feb 1, 2004)

Jesus but that'll be a busy week. Have to go see the orthodontist, going to Dayton for that contest, a trip to the planetarium (don't ask me why), and our writing team, me included, are going to Power of the Pen regionals. 


If I'm still alive , I'll get you guys some good pics


----------



## trackend (Feb 8, 2004)

Here's a one for you guys if you ever find yourself across the pond
Imperial War Museum Duxford.
Really good displays and the restoration hangers are great.
Here you can see the work being carried out and if you become a member of a restoration group you can sometimes help with the work on your favourite aircraft .
I'm waiting for a Fairy Swordfish (the string bag) to become available.
The American Air Museum Building also houses the best collection of Combat aircraft outside of the USA. 
http://www.iwm.org.uk/duxford/index.htm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2004)

anyone get anymore info about the fleet air arm museum?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2004)

you cant wait to take advantage of my parents can you.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

well, i can't now can I.........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

nope


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

but then again, nor can you..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

well i can 8)


----------



## TimT1 (Apr 22, 2004)

I live in Wisconsin, which means that for airshows and air museums, Oshkosh is the place to go. The EAA museum has a lot of nice WW II planes , and the airshow every summer features a lot of WW II planes on display and those flown in by their owners. I went nearly two years ago and man, I was totally amazed at what types of WW II planes were there for the event. If any of you are in Wisconsin during the last week in July, go to it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rafe35 (Apr 22, 2004)

Last year that my parent took me to LRAFB (Little Rock Air Force Base) at Jacksonville, Arkansas and it was 3 days air show that I enjoyed to see all aircraft, but I was upset that Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress was not there, because I guess they only show on one day then they just left.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2004)

we're planning to go to the RNAS Culdrose airday in july, they're gonna hae the lancaster flying there, yey!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

no its the hurricanes we wanna see, and the italian display team


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2004)

ah yes, the itialian display team, can't wait.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

its gotta be a laugh aint it


----------

